# Cubase 9.5 stems to Pro Tools



## JeffvR (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm on Windows 7, one machine and the way I export stems into a PT session is as follows:

1. batch export stems in Cubase with Timecode enabled (insert Broadcast Wavechunk). Also export "empty" stems
2. import stems in PT. Set all stem tracks in alphabetic order, import in alphabetical order.
3. as I have all the stems bounced (also empty ones) it's easy to place the audio files in the right position with SPOT, 1 cue at a time. If you don't bounce empty stems you have to move every stem separately to the right track (which takes a lot of time).
4. delete all stems without audio in it
5. export all the stems to 1 long audio file
6. check in Cubase if all audio is in sync with the video and check if there are no stems missing

Is there an easier way to do this? I know lot's of pros have a separate PT rig that plays back video and where the stems are printed directly. Is there an easy way to do this on one machine?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 5, 2018)

Typically I export each stem from Cubase (or Logic) as their own cue; and name them according to what myself and the editor agree upon. I then set up a handful of audio tracks in in PT (including the film with the timecode burnt in). Then I bring in the stems (cues) and insert them in their respective positions. I call it "checker boarding". I usually have only a few tracks, so that every file is completely on it's own....sometimes only two. This way the editor can tweak the cue positions if needed, instead of having to deal with one long file. I then save the PT project as a session file...then off it goes.


----------

